# Clinic recommendations



## NJR (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

I'm looking for recommendations for clinics who treat people with early menopause.  I would also need double donation, which makes things complicated.  We've been with a clinic in Greece up to now, but with the lockdown and the unexpected end of my periods, I'm looking for UK clinics that might be worth going to.

Thanks. x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am sorry you are going through this. I can't help with recommendations of clinics in UK. However, if you might consider undergoing IVF abroad, I want to say I have been happy with my clinic.


----------



## NJR (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks, but as I said we already have a clinic abroad and I'm looking for clinics in the UK.  I'm finding it frustrating that we can't get to our clinic, and have no idea when we'll be able to, but everyone in the UK is able to continue with their treatments during lockdown.


----------



## boggins (Feb 16, 2015)

London's woman clinic. Harley street london.
I highly recommend them. Had my transfer yesterday


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

@boggins  Good luck with your transfer x


----------



## NJR (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks, I'll have a look at them.  Hope your transfer went well


----------



## Delectable_Sunshine (Jun 6, 2016)

I returned from Greece on Friday. My cycle failed but I could travel there no probs. Was there for 12days.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Delectable_Sunshine - oh I am sorry the result was negative. Sending all the positve vibes


----------



## Javnas (May 9, 2021)

Delectable_Sunshine said:


> I returned from Greece on Friday. My cycle failed but I could travel there no probs. Was there for 12days.


May I know how your cycle failed? Was there any complications?


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi NJR. I found the Lister a good clinic. Unfortunately we didn’t have success but this was not down to sth they did wrong but rather an eggs/sperm issue.
We moved to a clinic in Greece because we wanted to pursue anonymous donation and the lists are much shorter there. However, if i chose to continue in the UK i would stay with the Lister.


----------

